# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Одиночество и отчуждение от людей

## Gloomy_girl

Вот собственно интересно узнать, что вы об этом думаете

----------


## blooddrakon

Вроде бы друзья есть,проблем в общении особых не испытываю, да только все равно в любой кампании держусь как-бы отдельно ото всех, хотя и могу со всеми общаться на равных.... всегда чувствую себя белой вороной.

----------


## S.E.L.L.

вы еще спрашиваете?

----------


## Антонина

Да Все знают меня, как компанейского человека, веселую и вообще.. устала хохмить и притворяться.

----------


## grey

> Вот собственно интересно узнать, что вы об этом думаете


 плохо это очень

----------


## Blackwinged

А я уже привык. Скажу даже больше, меня вполне устраивает мое одиночество, мне никто не нужен.
Но это плохо.

----------


## daddy's girl

по-моему, в вопрос следует добавить слово *периодически*

----------


## Quiz

да, бывает катастрофически одиноко...но не часто,вообще я люблю одиноство, я люблю строить стены между собой и людьми.......так проще жить

----------


## Bloodyrose

Переодически.
Сама от них отгораживаюсь. Мало кто из них может привлечь мое внимание. А те, кто смог и стал близким человеком.. от них тоже иногда, так как они способны причинить боль как никто другой.

----------


## daddy's girl

Вспомнилось:
Как и все сильнодействующие яды, одиночество - верное лекарство. От чего? От гордости, наверное.

----------


## Bloodyrose

> Вспомнилось:
> Как и все сильнодействующие яды, одиночество - верное лекарство. От чего? От гордости, наверное.


 мне кажется что все же от жизни в целом.. человек вроде не живет абсолютно один.. нужно общество..

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

Мне кажется Куиз злодей. Злой чел. Мерзкий тип. Антип Петрович.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Вроде бы друзья есть,проблем в общении особых не испытываю, да только все равно в любой кампании держусь как-бы отдельно ото всех, хотя и могу со всеми общаться на равных.... всегда чувствую себя белой вороной.


 скорее всего это проявление черт характера и т.п., допустим ИНТРОВЕРСИЯ даже вполне может быть.

думаю не стоит париться...

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Сообщение от Gloomy_girl
> 
> Вот собственно интересно узнать, что вы об этом думаете
> 
> 
>  плохо это очень


 кто-то сказал что одиночество больше сближает с Богом(хоть с тем, который в нас) )))

----------


## Cool

все нужные мне люди, по странным причинам уходят от меня (не обязательно в ссоре, просто они перестают общаться по разным причинам, кто то переезжает в другой город, кто то садится на наркоту и ему сносит башню, кто то умирает...). Это больно, но с каждым разом переживается легче. Ну и соответственно повышается асоциальность. Лишь один почему то стойко держится. Быть может потому что он милиционер? =)

----------


## Аска

Совсем недавно думала об этом - об одиночестве, вся фигня. 
Давеча посмотрела фильм "Белый олеандр", стОящая вещь. Так вот, там девочка-главная героиня, которая познает сансару во всей красе, говорит: "мне не нужны друзья. Без друзей лучше". Вот она, короче, права, мне кажется. 
Я вообще не понимаю людей. поймала себя на этом. Я не считаю их дураками, хотя и умниками тоже не считаю, да не в уме дело. Да, есть хорошие, есть плохие, но когда смотришь на толпы людей в метро, каждый из этих теток и мужиков кажется быдлом. Которое никогда меня не поймет. Знаю, что не права.
Я боюсь людей и боюсь отношений, в том числе и дружеских. я боюсь открыться. "Ich bau eine Mauer und ziehe meine Kleider aus", как спел незабвенный Тило Вольф. 
Я лузер, который всегда будет один.
Это мне так родители сказали)))

----------


## Raz1el

Одиночество если брать в общем - ацтой,хрень и лажа. 
Но в ситуации когда человеку плохо в обществе, его там если гнобят постоянно, тада одиночество наоборот очень хорошо.
Но даже  такому человеку не нравится одиночество, оно просто нравится ему больше чем компания, и если бы он мог "по щучьему велению" себе сделать такую компанию в которой он мог бы себя чувствовать хорошо, его б тошнило от одиночества.

----------


## Аска

Ну, это еще смотря, что называть словом "одиночество". по мне - так это такое состояние души, когда ты и рад бы поделиться тем, что внутри, в сердце, а не с кем, не потому, что _физически_ один, просто вокруг люди, которым ты не можешь этого рассказать. "Одиночество в толпе", блин. даже не в толпе метро или людной улицы, а когда ты один среди друзей, среди "близких" (хотя какие они нафиг тогда близкие). 
Уединение - это хорошо, одиночество - вот уж нет.
Я боюсь одиночества. Я его панически боюсь.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

> Я боюсь людей и боюсь отношений, в том числе и дружеских. я боюсь открыться..


 Да тут мне и самому добавить нечего, хотя я пытаюсь что-то изменить, просто если буду постоянно один и без цели, то жить и правда нет смысла.
Мое мнение от одиночества может спасти хобби, какое либо занятие, или работа ты не станешь частью общества, но будет меньше времени думать об этом, будет какой-то интерес к существованию.
Люди специфических профессий как правило одиноки, но многих из них даже не задумавыются- великие математики, учёные, естествоиспытатели, и мой любимый Леонардо Давинчи тоже был один.
У Леонардо были ученики, но не было друзей или жены, и ничего жил человек и много хорошего сделал.
Мой мнение человек одинок сам по своей сути, просто некоторые могут примирится с этим и самим собой.

----------


## Любимая

> А я уже привык. Скажу даже больше, меня вполне устраивает мое одиночество, мне никто не нужен.


 Не знаю, по моему так не бывает, чтобы никто не был нужен и одиночество вполне устраивало бы человека. И дело не в том, плохо это или хорошо. Что плохо, а что хорошо, решаем мы сами для себя.  Просто всё это самообман,  ты сам себя убедил в том, что тебя устраивает одиночество. Легче решить, что проблемы нет, чем разрешать ее и напрягаться. Возможно я всё же не права на твой счет, но это мое мнение.
Я тоже какое-то время так думала, когда у меня не было друзей. Вернее, у меня всегда были какие-то приятели, набивавшиеся мне в друзья, но я сама избегала общения с ними. Просто решила, устав от человеческой тупости и предательств, что кругом только быдло, серость, ложь, одни кидалы, а я одна такая хорошая и умная и мне нет места среди таких людей, не буду подстраиваться под них. Но потом поняла, что таким образом жизнь проходит мимо меня. Уж лучше совсем не жить, чем так. Я до сих пор считаю, что кругом много быдла, серости и кидал, но я изменила свое отношение к этому. Возможно потому, что заставила себя стать похожей на них. Изменила себе, если можно так выразиться, но не жалею об этом. Моя жизнь - навязанная мне игра, и я вынуждена принимать ее правила.
Без друзей невозможно жить в принципе, особенно в молодости. Мне знакомо тягостное чувство отчужденности от людей, но я знаю, что как бы плохо ни было с ними порой, без них - еще хуже.
А хобби и какие-то занятия вряд ли спасут от одиночества. Хотя, конечно, они будут перебивать на какое-то время горестные мысли и не дадут сойти с ума. Но проблема одиночества никуда не денется.

----------


## fucka rolla

да почему одиночество нада записывать в один ряд с проблемами???
у всех есть с кем общатся...только если не нужно это общение?
да и текущее состояние вполне устраивает.....
я не говорю, что я одинок, но все же одиночество эт не проблема.
хотя бы потому, что оно не докучает.

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Вот скажите, как можно хотеть постоянно быть одному? Ты же просто медленно будешь сходить с ума... 
Если ты например боишься открытся людям, просто общайся с ними... и так по чуть-чуть любые страхи сойдут на нет, и даже не заметишь как они уйдут... бред наверное, но я так думаю... если все время один и некому даже слово сказать... мне кажется без этого человек не может жить просто по своей природе...

----------


## Rajtaro

Одиночество - это хорошо. Это замечательно. Очень люблю быть одна. правда иногда бывает странное состояние. Раньше думала,что накатывает это самое одиночество и боялась (непонятный животный страх). а теперь поняла,что это отчуждение и неприятие. Да и не бывает одиночества - всегда ты, как минимум, с самим собой...

----------


## Прокуратор

Кстати насчет одиночества и отреченности 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MaKaHXyJjM
Григорий Перельман

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Раньше я была очень компанейским человеком... К тому же всем без исключения помогала... Иисусом называли :? 
Ярким человеком, я может и осталась... Но вот теперь круг общения уменьшился, хотя не сказать, что все они близкие мне люди... Я сама убежала...
Чувствовать себя одиноким, когда у тебя множество *друзей*... ?!
Глупо... А чувствовала... И от этого было грустно... Всегда в центре внимания... Всегда позитив) А потом устала...
Да, одиночество - это не проблема, но и не выход...

----------


## Anubis

"Вы один? Один, я всегда один" (с) Булгаков, МиМ. К одиночеству отношение неоднозначное, с одной стороны привык быль "волком-одиночкой" и нарушить это состояние порой не хочется, с другой стороны - потребность в социализации гнетёт, быть "неприкасаемым", лишенным близких людей весьма невесело, скажу вам. Так что не знаю как лучше. По-настоящему дружеские отношения у меня толком ни  с кем не получалось установить...все на каком-то поверхностном уровне, может, я от природы лишен способности любить и дружить?)) При том, что человек я не абсолютно не злобный и к людям  в целом с добром отношусь. Обидно.

----------


## Nalinana *=)

*Anubis*
Один человечик мне сказал, что это не я виной тому, что многие мной пользовались, сливали свои надуманные проблемы, ну и там всякие всячины творили:roll: Всё енто окружение, не те человеки попадались...
Знаешь, он открыл мне глаза... чесное слово...
Может просто люди в твоем окружении просто тебя не поняли, ну не твоё и всё тут...( Если, что ещё хуже, не плохие... А то есть *люди-инвалиды*...

----------


## Western

мы сидели в темноте, он сказал мне что то, мы обняв дркг друга плакали полчаса... что будет дальше... мне с ним тяжело, но без него я не могу... мы растанемся, я знаю... я снова одна...

----------


## истерика

Оо...а я чувствую ся одинокой ток когда совсем грустно и когда в депрессии..

----------


## Lena

А я так и не нашла ответ на этот вопрос. Всю жизнь одна и всю жизнь у меня большое окружение (друзей и родственников). Чем больше их, тем общественнее становится моя жизнь. А я нехочу раздавать на общак свое белье. Хочу быть одна и нискем не говорить, только о погоде. Когда одна, мне не хватает общения, а достойного собеседника нет. Так получается, что я не одна, а довериться, поговорить- нескем. 
 Исходя из этого- незнаю- хорошо это "одиночество" или плохо. 
 Я одна. Я одна в своих суждениях и бедах. Я одна в депрессии и в проблемах. А все остальное время- у меня куча друзей, все такие хорошие и каждый из них считает себя моим лучшим другом.

----------


## Western

я не могу так жить, среди обмана и лжи
я хочу умереть, убить меня прикажи***

----------


## Аска

> А я нехочу раздавать на общак свое белье


 Можно душу даром тратить не для каждого подряд. _Александр Градский_.
Ты права, береги в себе то, что дорого тебе самой. Тогда непременно - раньше или позже, появится человек, которому это все будет надо.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Одинокой я себя никогда не чувствовала...а вот отчуждение присутствует и сейчас...
Иногда бывает слушаешь человека, в глаза ему смотришь, а ничего не видишь, ничего не слышишь...ничего не чувствуешь...

----------


## BlackBlood

Много друзей но  мне хочеться  одиночества, одному хорошо тихо и спокойно

----------


## Western

ну ето не всегда, друг мой...

----------


## BlackBlood

кому как   :Smile:   Лично мне одному как то комфортней. Даже в школе  сидел  специально один на последней парте. Учитель говорил ( жалко что умер) что  там  как в нирване нахожусь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

у меня много знакомых, но я понимаю, что они не те с кем я хочу общаться, наверное я только со стрелком могу нормально поговорить

----------


## Azazello

Да.

----------


## Боярд

Ответил да. есть такое, сейчас по-крайней мере.

----------


## Габо

Конечно. Больше трёх лет. А может и всю сознательную жизнь.

----------


## Wolf

блин, вопрос неправлено поставлен. низнаю как проголосовать.одиночество и отчуждение разные вещи.
я одинок при том что у меня много знакомыхи есть пара хороших друзей. одиночество я понимаю по своему.....вот только объяснить несмогу....

----------


## Вильма

"С кем бы я ни был, я все равно изначально один". Я привыкла к одиночеству, почти срослась с ним.. Есть друзья, хоть мой круг общения и довольно небольшой. Я люблю компании, люблю концерты. Но не могу всегда быть среди людей. Порой одиночество мне необходимо. Да, с каких-то очень давних пор я начала ощущать себя не такой, как все. Возможно, это всего лишь комплексы (которые часто кажутся клиникой) и некий ярлык "второсортности", что я повесила сама на себя.. Возможно, большая чувствительность и восприимчивость, чем у большинства. Возможно, иное видение мира.. Общество нужно, не стоит замыкаться в себе. Но мы у себя одни. И никому, по большому счету, нет дела до нас и наших проблем ТАК, КАК НАМ САМИМ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ДЕЛО ДО САМИХ СЕБЯ.

"Одиночество - верное лекарство". Да, когда заканчиваются отношения и рушатся иллюзии, и приходится зализывать раны.. Но потом стоит вернуться "в свет". А как иначе?

----------


## DeTaOO

+---Испытываю абсолютное одиночество.

Мне 19 работаю в конструкторском бюро.
Контенгент людей Дискретно:19(я), 27, 32.
Не дискретно:50лет и выще.
На работе все разговоры только по работе.
Еще ниодного разговора так сказть подушам.

Припиливаюсь домой и делаю контрольные(сам)
для отправки в свой институт.
И вот и получается- времени нет и нахрен никому не нужен.

Спасаюсь: Соннат кмп, валерианка бутылками, сигареты.
Хоть соннат это и снатворное но в смесе с валерианкой
в больших количествах дает ощущение какого то пофигизма и расслабления.
Одним словом: Жру снотворные пачками и валериану- 2 бутылочки за раз.
Соннат ксати безрецептурный но мощный.
Совместо с эти по русски нахреначиваюсь кофе что бы не заснуть.
Можно сказать что то типо эффекта депривиации сна, но химическим путем.
Т.е хочещ спать- все парралельно, но из за высокой концентации кофеина и 
никотина не можеш.

Недостаток- Потеря координации. Когда иду по квартире, держусь
за подручные предметы.

----------


## spinster

Да. Могу по нескольку дней не выходить из дома, неделями не разговаривать. Это угнетает временами, и тогда я начинаю бороться с этой "ненормальностью"- пытаюсь общаться, но потом внутренное опустошаюсь и все равно прихожу к выводу, что одной лучше..

----------


## свобода

Раньше была весёлой... как там говрят "своя в доску"... Без меня ни одного празника, сбора... Теперь я замкнута в 4-х стенах. (это я про свою комнату) Предоставленна самой себе, душа с мыслями постоянно спорит. Хотя знакомых у меня туча! Поэтому я одинока, но больше замкнута... видеть не могу людей.

----------


## MATARIEL

Друзей мало...не люблю толпы и незнакомых людей...
Частенько погружаюсь в себя....там мне действительно спокойно.

----------


## Bullet

как масло и вода.

----------


## Stas

У меня нет друзей. И уже не будет. Моя жизнь - это одиночество. Не люблю толпу. Говорят, что последняя стадия одиночества - это когда сам с собой разговаривать начинаешь. Ну, тогда у меня предпоследняя. Я говорю с котом. Единственное развлечение на праздники - это кормить Зверя(псину) каледователями.

----------


## MATARIEL

Уже давно не отмечаю праздники...такие как Новый год, день рождение... всякие 23 февраля и прочее....просто не хочется.

----------


## Only_humaN

> Уже давно не отмечаю праздники...такие как Новый год, день рождение... всякие 23 февраля и прочее....просто не хочется.


 Ага, каково же было мое удивление, когда в пятнадцать я не стал отмечать свой день рождения - никто кроме родителей меня не поздравил...

----------


## Боярд

йопт...блин...вообще никто не поздравил?...ну нельзя же так...

----------


## Only_humaN

> йопт...блин...вообще никто не поздравил?...ну нельзя же так...


 Ага, прикинь, даже класная (руковод.) забыла... Да что там, сейчас близкие друзья не знают когда оно у меня. Но я уже привык, да и все равно по большому счету...

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Боярд
> 
> йопт...блин...вообще никто не поздравил?...ну нельзя же так...
> 
> 
>  Ага, прикинь, даже класная (руковод.) забыла... Да что там, сейчас близкие друзья не знают когда оно у меня. Но я уже привык, да и все равно по большому счету...


 
Последние 5 лет, я не отмечаю ДР...и никто даже не знает когда оно у меня...ну а мама забывает, вот.

----------


## Bullet

а мой отец не знает сколько мне лет...  :Frown:

----------


## KnizhNa

я иногда уже сама прикладываю усилия чтобы вспомнить свою дату рождения и сколько мне лет...бывает...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Разговоры про то, что вы не празднуете Дни рождения - это флуд, настоятельно прошу его закончить!

----------


## Stas

Одиночество. Для большинства - это просто слово, которое ничего не значит. Простые звуки, сотрясание воздуха.

----------


## NORDmen

> Уже давно не отмечаю праздники...такие как Новый год, день рождение... всякие 23 февраля и прочее....просто не хочется.


 !!!!  у меня тоже самое....

----------


## wert22

> Одиночество. Для большинства - это просто слово, которое ничего не значит. Простые звуки, сотрясание воздуха.


 Это точно. Меня еще поражает как некоторым нравится одиночество. Побыть одному иногда надо, спору нет, но любить одиночество?..

----------


## Dita

Одиночество как возможное средство спасения :?:

----------


## NORDmen

//Испытываете ли вы чувство одиночество и отчуждения от людей?
да

//Одиночество как возможное средство спасения
спасения от чего?
человек социальное существо по своей сути. одиночество его разрушает.
средством спасения оно быть не может, полезно только иногда в небольших дозах =)

----------


## Katrin

Одиночество необходимо, но периодически. Это факт. Иногда полезно закрыться в себе и пошарить в сознании и при этом никому не открываться. Но зачем убегать от людей постоянно, как это делают некоторые? Сами себя программируете тем самым на пустоту вокруг вас. Другое дело, когда люди сами вас избегают... Вот это-то по-хуже. Но с этим не нужно мириться ни в коем случае. От этого нужно избавляться, искать источник "грязи", которая и отталкивает людей.

----------


## salamandra

Да, испытываю. Каждый день. Даже среди большого количества людей. Я ухожу в себя. Наверное, я другая...Не понимаю людей. Их жизненные ценности. Их стремления.

----------


## born_2be_alone

Есть парень.есть друзья.есть проблема.я чувствую одиночество.оно просто пожирает.близкие люди есть,но они никогда не поймут до конца мыслей,я рождена одна,в своем мире рожденная быть одинокой.как открыть глаза и видеть радость которую видят в мире другие люди....как....

----------


## нетуменяника

Я всегда один.

----------


## born_2be_alone

Ведь так же нельзя,одиночество поглощает,разрушает человека,с этим нельзя мириться,как вы можете? Всегда один...да как же так проживешь..не хочу жить в отчуждении помогите...

----------


## нетуменяника

*born_2be_alone*
 Что у тебя за мысли, которые якобы никто не поймет? Уникальные какие то мысли? Ну напиши мне и я возможно скажу, что читал подобное уже тысячу раз. Людские типажи похожи.

Или ты имеешь ввиду, что близкие тебя не понимают? Ну так это естественно, родители часто примитивные животные существующие по принципу "сработыдомой", а друзья в будущем такие же родители, да алкаши рас***яи. Естессно, им черных мыслей не нада. У них сплошной "пазитифф".

----------


## Regiss

> Одиночество если брать в общем - ацтой,хрень и лажа. 
> Но в ситуации когда человеку плохо в обществе, его там если гнобят постоянно, тада одиночество наоборот очень хорошо. 
> Но даже такому человеку не нравится одиночество, оно просто нравится ему больше чем компания, и если бы он мог "по щучьему велению" себе сделать такую компанию в которой он мог бы себя чувствовать хорошо, его б тошнило от одиночества


 


> Одиночество - это хорошо. Это замечательно. Очень люблю быть одна. правда иногда бывает странное состояние. Раньше думала,что накатывает это самое одиночество и боялась (непонятный животный страх). а теперь поняла,что это отчуждение и неприятие. Да и не бывает одиночества - всегда ты, как минимум, с самим собой...


 И с тем ис тем в равной мере согласен.

----------


## настёнок

угу..

----------


## pronto

всегда *почти* одна...

----------


## =>>>>>

На смену делам, требующим обязательное наличие других людей, приходят те дела, которыми можно заниматься только будучи в одиночестве/одиноким.
И я предпочитаю второе.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну вот состояние такое, что вроде бы в толпе, но одна, сама по себе.
мне очень часто  бывает не о чем разговаривать с окружающими. я могу по полдня молчать и только отвечать на вопросы. а бывает, что  люди меня только напрягают. ну им внимания хочется, общения. а у меня нет настроения. и я начинаю огрызаться и хамить в ответ. иногда я просто разворачиваюсь и ухожу, обижаюсь на  какую-нибудь мелочь.  меня часто не понимают. точнее просто признают, что я непредсказуемая и меня трудно понять.

----------


## Stas

комната, компьютер, кот. иногда я говорю им, что это не продлится долго.... надо немножко подождать. в конце концов у меня есть окно, маленькое... но всё же. когда-нибудь "куплю" билет и улечу... да... у свинок есть крылья, и на одной из них я полечу к себе домой...

----------


## Агата

одиночество... на мой взгляд "любовь" к нему исходит вовсе не от того, что человека никто не поймет (это ведь зависит от обоюдного желания людей) или от того, что, мол, человек такой с сверхуникальными мыслями или еще там чего, а просто человек привык в нем жить. привык, что о нем никто не заботится и он ни о ком не заботится. а выживать же как-то надо, вот он и приспособился выживать в одиночестве. а потом появляются какие-то люди, которые требуют от этого человека близости, доверия, всяких там еще теплых вещей. а он понятия не имеет, что это такое. 
мне одиночество очень необходимо. без него у мя и депры начаться могут  :Smile:  и я мега благодарна своей подруге, что она всегда понимает, что сейчас я хочу побыть одна и не настаивает на присутствии рядом.
с друзьями-то проще: чаще всего это я заботилась о них и делала что-то для них=)
а вот когда появляется человек, которому с какого-то перепуга хочется заботиться о тебе и быть с тобой рядом очень много. начинаются проблемы, потому что ты так не умеешь жить - чтобы кто-то думал о тебе.
и вот тогда думаешь, что ты реально любишь одиночество, оно - как мать родная. ты с ним столько лет прошагала. это оно научило тебя самостоятельности, да и многому другому, чему обычно люди учатся у близких, которые заботятся о них.

----------


## Сибиряк

\решил стереть\

----------


## Nocticula

Я только с недавних пор начала получать от одиночества силы и научилась пользоваться им. Переоценка ценностей...)

----------


## www

когда одинок - больше думаешь  о себе и начинаешь в себе копаться - кому то это идет на пользу - кому то наоборот и, конечно же, все зависит от жизненных ситуаций.....

----------


## Nocticula

Кто-то с ума сходить начинает...как я

----------


## Andvari

Да.

(лаконично, но как иначе?)

----------


## Selbstmord

Я наверное немного больной, но я люблю одиночество, несмотря на то, что у меня есть девушка. Когда я дома один, я люблю разговаривать сам с собой вслух. Я чувствую, что я - тот самый человек, которому я могу рассказать абсолютно все. Как будто во мне есть второе "Я", внутреннее. И вот это "Я" меня внимательно слушает, и будто бы даже подсказывает, советует что то...возможно, я спятил, но об этом я тоже говорю сам себе. Хотя в общем я считаю это нормальным. По крайней мере, я нашел чуткого собеседника.

----------


## огрызок тепла

часто только то,что вокруг люди есть, уже угнетает. и вроде бы и без них никак, и не хочется, чтоб кто-то  близко подходил. сегодня весь день был такой, бесило все. так бесило, что не знала, куда спрятаться.  в итоге полегчало только когда домой поехала. как-то по дороге ехала и успокоилась, одна, никто меня не трогает. радио чего-то там фыркает, на заправку заехала и до дома добралась вполне такая спокойная. только вот мест на парковке опять не было, пристроилась на тротуаре

----------


## Cynic

Всегда чувствовала отчуждение от людей. Из-за жизненных событий укрепился стереотип, что от людей следует ждать только худшее. Нормально общаться с людьми, не относящимися к семье умею только в сети.

----------


## Lale

Если удается, то на месяц другой уезжаю на дачу наслаждаться полным одиночеством. А последнии пять дней практический не выхожу из дому. Обожаю одиночество.

----------


## мутный тип

Я себя чувствую одиноким, но я хочу таковым быть, я не могу общатся с другими людьми, все бесят все вокруг раздражает!!!!!!!!!!!! ааааааааааааааа!

----------


## Winter

Воображаемый друг - проблема одиночества как бы есть и как бы её нет.

----------


## Selbstmord

А меня внутри как будто двое - тупой и умный...умный где то глубоко говорит умные вещи, как нужно поступать и что нужно делать, но все время вылезает тупой и делает все не так как планировалось...

----------


## Cynic

Знакомая ситуация... 
Как бы не старалась вести себя как "нормальные люди", всё равно видна некая странность, скованность в поведении, отсутствие интереса к тому, чем интересуются окружающие. Не считаю себя частью окружающего мира, а скорее кем-то извне. (

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я не знаю что такое общение-как это.Хотя,иногда я разговариваю сама с собой мысленно,ору на  родителей,иногда нормально с ними разговариваю,разговариваю с Марсиком-это кот.а также иногда с телевизором.пару раз в год за 2года жаловалась одному человеку.больше мне общаться не с кем и неочем.короче одиночество-это мой жизненный диагноз со всеми вытекшими последствиями.

----------


## Игорёк

Одиночесвто необходимо любому нормальному человеку. Но счасливым может назвать себя тот, который может контролировать этот процесс, и менять свои инстанции по собственному желанию.. Полное одиночество без перспектив и альтернатив, это неизбежная деградация. 

AGRESSOR, тоже разговариваю с собой. Рассказываю разные истории, делюсь взглядами на жизнь. Могу также поговорить с друзьями (один), представляю какого-то человека, и что-то как бы ему говорю. такое вот следствие. Раньше это настораживало, сейчас уже забил.

----------


## Selbstmord

*Игорек*, у меня была немного парадоксальная ситуация - я задумался, почему я разговариваю сам с собой и сам с собой обсуждал эту ситуацию... В итоге пришел к выводу, что это нормально (для меня).

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я с машиной разговариваю

----------


## Jiharka

> Одиночесвто необходимо любому нормальному человеку.
> 
> AGRESSOR, тоже разговариваю с собой.


 Опять соглашусь с тобой...98 % людей разговаривают сами с собой или стоя перед зеркалом (что тоже самое)....И это НОРМАЛЬНО! Самый адекватный человек это тот,  который может и хочет в своем одиночестве найти хоть что-то ,попытаться рассуждать,а не тупо отключиться от всего и в результате "броситься под поезд".....(

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А я бы хотела стать менее одинокой.. встретить человека, который бы понимал и поддерживал меня во всем, девушку или парня , не важно, лижбы родственную душу..

из любого города, могу приехать хоть куда или вы ко мне ... 

А то тут на форуме многие пишут о том как им одиноко и плохо от этого , а когда начинаешь с ними общатся говорят что встречатся ни с кем не будут и что это им вообще не надо.., чего тогда люди жалуетесь ? 

кто хочет со мной знакомится : я предупреждаю мне нравятся таинственное  и готические темы...

----------


## Гражданин

> кто хочет со мной знакомится : я предупреждаю мне нравятся таинственное  и готические темы...


 доставило

----------


## Меланхолик

Да, в последнее время часто стал испытывать эти чувства, раньше тоже испытывал, но только когда занятся было совсем нечем, думаю это из-за того, что уже не получается видеться со старыми друзьями, а новых заводить мне очень тяжело, т.к. очень неразговорчивый и сейчас ничем не увлекаюсь, в компании веду себя очень скованно. Чувства эти мне не нравятся, хочу с ними бороться.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Не ту кнопку случайно нажал-поэтому не правильно проголосовал.Отчуждени чувствую постояно, но находится с самим собой уже не могу-начинаю сам себя пожирать.Поэтому часто бываю в компании хотя держусь несколько отстраненно.

----------


## Toadstool

С детства люблю одиночество, уединение. Отчуждение стал ощущать в последние годы. Даже друзей видеть неохота видеть, кроме тех, которых больше нет в живых.

----------


## Baalberith

А почему здесь нету нейтрального ответа? Ну я имею в виду что я очень часто чуствую себя одиноким и отчуждённым и мне грустно из-за этого, нехочится никого видеть никого слышать и вот такое чуство что я бегу от чего то и оказываюсь на краю пропасти и уже собираюсь прыгнуть, как вдруг продавец спрашивает меня "Что будете брать?" и тут я понимаю что стою в очередь за продуктами.

----------


## Jubei

Одиночество - это печально.

----------


## Toadstool

Что печального в самом факте одиночества? Другое дело, что это причиняет неудобства. Люди ведь обезьяны социальные.

----------


## Jubei

> Что печального в самом факте одиночества? Другое дело, что это причиняет неудобства. Люди ведь обезьяны социальные.


 Ну ты сам ответил на свой вопрос  :Smile: 
Это против природы, посему непосредственным образом воздействует на подсознание. А подсознание в свою очередь весьма печальные картины может нарисовать. Somewhere inside.

----------


## Танюха

Вроде есть друзья, которые меня ценят, постоянные встречи, гулянки, пусть не каждодневные, но они есть. А все равно в душе пустота, чувствуешь себя одиноким и не кому не нужным человекам, печему? ответа у меня нет на этот вопрос.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Ну есть друзья и куча знакомых. В общем коммуникация с людьми в стабильно нормальном состоянии, но в различных интерпретациях этой коммуникации, я всегда сам себя чувствую как-то..."не в тему". Очень часто испытываю какие-то неудобства, дискомфорт, а иногда даже страх.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Вообще-то у меня социофобия...наверное уже скоро видеть людей не смогу...

----------


## xzsamneznau

+1.

----------


## zero

Испытываю. Хотя и прекрасно знаю, что это вообще мне ничего хорошего не принесет. Но грустно. Видимо потребность такая идиотская есть...

----------


## Крис

любопытно.. я терпеть не могу людей из-за многих факторов, но в тоже время я хочу познакомиться с нормальными мальчиками и девочками. продолжаю ненавидеть и видеть не хочу, в то же время вою от тоски и одиночества. и что самое досадное, я сам себя загнал в такую ситуацию; просто знаю наперёд чего можно ожидать от людей. думал мне нужны люди такие же как я - ну понимать будем лучше друг друга и т.д. - так нет же, результат тот же. остаётся и дальше надеяться, что *когда-нибудь* повстречаю того, кто меня поймёт
p.s. вот интересно: у нас в группе новая девушка, приезжая издалека. она правда такая милая и добрая, приветливая и улыбчивая, или всего лишь создаёт себе имидж?

----------


## terka

> Вообще-то у меня социофобия...наверное уже скоро видеть людей не смогу...


 Почему так ненавидешь людей-то? Что они тебе плохого сделали? Или завидуешь всем(как я что ли прям)?


*Крис* конечно же имидж создает, ну а как буз этого? Каждому челку нужен имижд, _в том числе и тебе..._Твой образ чел-ка которому усе надоело что что ли не имидж?

----------


## Крис

*terka* а как ты думаешь, раз я здесь?

----------


## terka

Я думала что ты человек с временными проблемами в жизни, которые затрудняешься решить

----------


## Крис

затрудняюсь в течении без недели 20 лет

----------


## смертник

> Почему так ненавидешь людей-то? Что они тебе плохого сделали? Или завидуешь всем(как я что ли прям)?


 что бы ненавидеть людей не обязательно что бы они что-то сделали с тобой...

"Здесь антипатия мизантропа проявляется особенно хорошо, поскольку для них характерно презрение к распространённым человеческим ошибкам и слабостям, в том числе и к своим собственным."

----------


## Крис

как мне всё надоело. я знаю, все слышали эту фразу много раз. просто мне надо с кем-то поделиться, поплакаться. я совершенно один, у меня нет друзей, у меня однообразные дни, мне не с кем пообщаться, погулять, поговорить. хочется плакать. наверное депресняк, опять от всего этого хочется резать руки. в очередной раз это будет самонаказание за то, во что я превратился. сам ведь виноват. хотя стоило и поискать других виноватых, мне легче обвинить себя, чем разбираться с кем-то. друзей у меня в принципе никогда не было и нет, любимого человека и подавно. никому не надо моей дружбы, любви, ласки. мировоззрение не совпадает наверное, поэтому я так несходим с людьми... вероятно это навсегда

----------


## Silesta

Люблю одиночество, но в некоторых моментах оно меня угнетает

----------


## Dark92

я думаю. что самый простой вариант это отказаться от социума... люди угнетают... а без них проще.. поэтому я и жду лета, что бы снова путешествовать    автостопом и наслаждаться природой

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

я раньше старалась еще как то сблизиться с людьми, стать частью..Но безразличие все таки меня настигло, теперь лучше одиночества и быть для меня не может.Да и окружающие меня  люди не тянуться ко мне.Жаль, всё же могло быть иначе, а так я среди людей как бесчувственное существо непонятное.

----------


## Damian8888

Испытываю трандец как. Потому что я не вписываюсь в их ценности (завести семью, детей, насрать вокруг). Если некоторые вопросы в жизни можно порешить (найти работу, купить квартиру), то собственные взгляды не изменишь никак (это мои взгляды и я так думаю), из которых вытекает все окружающее.

----------


## смертник

> .Да и окружающие меня  люди не тянуться ко мне..


 если ты к ним не тянешься, то и они к тебе не будут.. а иначе как?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Просто

Одиночество убивает, но с другой стороны нету тех, с кем я бы мог свободно общаться без напряга, и знать что этот человек меня не разочарует, не будет очередным чмом без принципов, хотя люди сами по себе подчинены своим слабостям и глупости, из за которых часто делают больно другим. В общем мало чести в людях в наше время, много лицемерия и ублюдства. Фраза ... " надо быть гибче " хорошо характеризует современного человека.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

одиночество никогда не покидает меня, даже если рядом близкий человек. а когда остаюсь один, то вообще приходится жрать транквилизаторы, иначе крыша съезжает. под воздействием таблеток могу быть один сколь угодно долгое время. вот если бы такое состояние было всегда.. это такой кайф, когда ты один, и тебя ничего не тревожит и не беспокоит, не лезут мысли о су и всё такое

----------


## Troumn

> когда ты один, и тебя ничего не тревожит и не беспокоит


 +1

----------


## оригами

да. всегда так было.

----------


## M'aik Liar

Нет, никогда не чувствовала себя одинокой. Мне комфортно одной.

----------


## nataxxxa

а я вот ненавижу людей.так и  наровят влезть в мои проблемы,всё разузнать и дать кучу советов.даже элементарно не могу посидеть молча и подумать.сразу начинается - вернись к нам,ну хоть поговори,хватит втыкать.бесит уже.если я люблю молчать,это получается проблема для общества?

----------

